# [OT] Ständig die gleichen Fragen!

## MrTom

Ich habe kein Problem mit Anfängern (jeder war mal einer) oder mit etwas "unglücklich" gestellten Fragen.

Jeder sieht mal den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht... 

Selber habe ich schon dumme Fragen gestellt, weil ich z.B. nach dem falschen Begriffen gesucht habe...

Aber in letzter Zeit kommen ständig immer wieder die gleichen Fragen. Und die Antwort ist zu 90% ein Link auf die Gentoo-Docs oder zur FAQ.

Scheinbar liest niemand die ersten paar Postings im deutschen Forum (wo es Hinweise auf die FAQs und Dokus gibt), bevor eine Frage gestellt wird oder verwendet die Suchfunktion nicht.

Was ich damit meine:

Frage: *Quote:*   

> Ich bin kompletter Gentooneuling. Bis jetzt habe ich nur mit Suse und Debian gearbeitet.
> 
> Kann man bei Gentoo auch die Manpages und Fehlermeldungen in Deutsch ausgeben ? (Kde, Gnome natürlich auch)
> 
> Habe einen Promise SATA Controller. Ist der schon in der 2.6 LiveCd drinnen ?
> ...

 Antwort: *Quote:*   

> ja, geht... und hier steht wie man es macht:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

 

Frage: *Quote:*   

> ich habe mich nach Langem Hin- und Her nun doch entschlossen Gentoo auf meinem Pc zu installieren. Habe das mit der Stage3-Installation auch nach ein paar Versuchen hinbekommen (lacht nicht ! bin halt ein totaler newb).
> 
> Jetzt bootet mein Pc Gentoo und startet die Konsole.
> 
> Ich hätte aber gerne eine graphische Oberfläche.
> ...

 Antwort: *Quote:*   

> http://gentoo.de/doc/de/#doc_chap5
> 
> gentoo hat ganz tolle dokus. man müsste sie nur lesen 

 

Jeder übersieht mal in einer Anleitung etwas oder stellt einfach im Google die falsche Frage. Aber ich rede von Fragen, in denen teilweise sogar drin steht oder zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen ist, dass der Verfasser einfach nicht zuvor gesucht hat oder zu faul war.

Vielleicht hat ja einer eine zündende Idee, wie man dieses Problem in Zukunft in den Griff bekommt?  

Da diese Fragen ja oft von Leuten kommt die weniger als 5 Posts haben, wäre eine Idee, eine Mail bei der Forumsanmeldung zu schicken, in der eingehend auf die Docs, FAQs etc. eingegangen wird.  Wenn denn technisch machbar?

Nah ja.. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine gute IdeeLast edited by MrTom on Wed Nov 10, 2004 11:16 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ralph

Ich kann es auch bald nicht mehr ertragen. Ich habe das Gefühl, das Forum geht gerade ziemlich den Bach herunter.   :Sad: 

Was mich am meisten stört ist, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass viele Leute nichtmal 5 Sekunden ihrer kostbaren Zeit investieren wollen um ein Problem zu lösen.

Deshalb werden dann Fragen gestellt, die schon 1000mal beantwortet wurden und weist man die Leute dann auf diesen Umstand hin, sind sie oft auch noch beleidigt.

Besonders schön finde ich aber Postings nach dem Motto, ich will wasauchimmer, wie mach ich das, bitte Schritt für Schritt erklären. Erstens gibt es meist schon genug Beiträge, die sich mit dem Thema befassen und die zu lesen den geäusserten Wunsch in sekundenschnelle in Erfüllung gehen lassen würden und zweitens verwundert es mich immer wieder, dass die Existenz von Dingen wie Google anscheinend immer noch ein gut gehütetes Geheimnis ist.

Wie das Problem zu lösen ist, weiß ich auch nicht, aber vielleicht wäre es ja ein guter Ansatz, auf bestimmte Beiträge einfach nicht mehr einzugehen, oder zumindest nur auf die Möglichkeit zu suchen hinzuweisen.

----------

## kollega

da muss ich euch wohl recht geben...

wenn man mal bedenkt, was die quicksearch-funktion oben rechts bei ihrer benutzung an zeit braucht und diese mit der zeit vergleicht, die man wartet, bis man auf seinen post eine antwort bekommt. dann fährt man eigentlich mit der suchfunktion besser... oder seht ihr das anders?!

greetz tobi

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe das Gefühl, das Forum geht gerade ziemlich den Bach herunter.

 

leider leidet die qualität der beiträge deutlich und es wird von tag zu tag scheinbar schlimmer.

sollten etwa doch eventuell "alle computerbildleser experten" sein (na, klingelt's)?

vielleicht sollte man ein filterfunktion einführen, die bei wörtern im thread wie

"noob", "n00b", "gentooneuling", "gentooanfänger" etc. den post verweigert.

nicht dass ich etwas gegen neulinge habe, nur kommen GENAU diese wörter

immer in GENAU den posts vor, in denen leute die anleitung nicht gelesen haben.

fröhliches dokuwälzen wünscht euch euer boris  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Nun ich denke das Phänomen ist folgendermaßen zu erklären. Es gibt immer mehr Artikel über Linux siehe Bildzeitung....ähm COMPUTER BILD...tschuldigung. Es gibt Werbespots mit Linux siehe IBM. Im Radio wird sich immer mehr lustig über Microsoft gemacht, wie z.B. bei mir im Ruhrgebiet über Radio Einslive. Nun denken immer mehr Leute hmmmm.....scheint ja was dran zu sein probieren wir es mal aus. Hmmm wie mach ich dat denn nu??? Ach ja da gibbet ja son Forum...fragen wa ma nach  :Wink:  Das was in Windows Foren die ganze Jahre abgegangen ist wird hier nun rüberschwenken. Denn sind wir mal ehrlich......Linux ist nicht aufzuhalten  :Smile:  O.K. man hat vielleicht manchmal nicht den richtigen Suchbegriff eingegeben....passiert mir auch aber das ist ja auch nicht schlimm. Nur wie in dem ersten Beispiel gesagt wurde, dass Fragen kommen wie:

Wie installiere ich KDE oder X????

Das ist schon ziemlich faul!!! Und soviel Docus wie Gentoo gibts nirgends! Was man verbessern kann weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Ich glaube es bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als immer wieder drauf hinzuweisen.

Gruss darktemplaaaa

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Denn sind wir mal ehrlich......Linux ist nicht aufzuhalten  

 

das denke ich auch, nur frage ich mich dauernd, warum wohl auf einmal

so viele mit gentoo in die linuxwelt eintreten wollen, anstatt sich erst einmal für

eine "linuxkennenlern"-version a la mandrake/fedora/suse zu entscheiden.

wenn ich kochen lernen will, so wird mein erstes gericht ja auch nicht gleich

ein mega-7-gänge-gaumenschmauss, sondern da beginnen wir doch erstmal

mit bratkartoffeln und rührei (zum üben).

ausserdem sollte uns jemand auch den gasherd erklären, bevor wir munter loskochen.

----------

## muhQ

Moin!

Ich sehe ja ein, dass ihr genervt seid, von solchen sinnlosen "brauche Hilfe - bin noOB" Threads. Ich sehe es genauso, dass man vorher Anleitungen, FAQs etc. lesen sollte und auch die Suchfunktion in Foren nutzen sollte.

Jetzt kommt das große aber.

Es gibt leute, die haben all das getan. Sie haben Anleitungen noch und nöcher gelesen, haben FAQs gelesen und haben auch die Suchfunktion im Forum benutzt.

Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal mich als Beispiel.

Hab vorhin ein Thread erstellt, das nennt sich "Gentoo installieren auf HardwareRaid0 mit Genkernel Fehler".

Auch wenn die Probleme sicherlich im einzelnen schonmal aufgetreten sind, ist es dennoch von User zu User unterschiedlich. Ich persönlich habe nicht besonders viel ahnung von linux und hardware raid. habe mich aber an vielen stellen umgeschaut, wie ich das problem lösen kann (ja, auch in den Gentoo Docs). Ich habe aber weder eine gute Lösung gefunden für mein Genkernel Prob, noch einen Hinweis, wie man ein Hardware Raid unter Linux benutzt oder warum die Module und die gaming-sources nicht so funktionieren, wie sie sollten.

Und da muss man doch ein Thread erstellen und mal genauer zu seinem Problem nachfragen. Oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch?

Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass ihr nicht alle über einen kamm scheren könnt. Klar, es gibt sehr viele faule leute, die posten, bevor sie ihren kopf einschalten. Aber es gibt auch noch eine andere seite der Medalie. Und denen sollte dann doch geholfen werden.

mfg

muhQ

----------

## MrTom

 *muhQ wrote:*   

> Es gibt leute, die haben all das getan. Sie haben Anleitungen noch und nöcher gelesen, haben FAQs gelesen und haben auch die Suchfunktion im Forum benutzt.

 

Du wirst auch kaum jemanden im Forum finden, der solche Fragen übel nimmt. Und dies hat dann auch nichts mit Anfänger oder Profi zu tun. Es geht mehr darum, wenn jemand bevor er die Anleitungen noch und nöcher gelesen hat...

----------

## muhQ

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du wirst auch kaum jemanden im Forum finden, der solche Fragen übel nimmt. Und dies hat dann auch nichts mit Anfänger oder Profi zu tun. Es geht mehr darum, wenn jemand bevor er die Anleitungen noch und nöcher gelesen hat...

 

Da hast du recht.

...ääähhhmm ... wo ich grad dabei bin. hättest du einen ratschlag für mich und mein problem?

----------

## primat

Ich schlage vor, dass ab sofort folgende Angaben obligatorisch sind!

Ich habe bei blablabla nach bblablabla gesucht, habe folgende Docs gelesen und verstanden und habe trotzdem keine Antwort auf folgende Frage:  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Alles andere wird einfach nicht mehr beantwortet!

Gruss

Sebo

----------

## tacki

Ich stimme MrTom zum größten Teil zu. Ich selbst helfe gerne auch "n00bs" (soweit ich kann) um sie auf eine spur zu bringen wie man das Problem lösen kann. Wenn sich dann aber herausstellt, dass sich derjenige nur durch das Problem schleifen lassen will, dann verlier ich die Lust daran und ich denke vielen von euch wird es genauso gehen. 

Also liebe "n00bs" versucht es wenigstens das Problem selbst zu lösen, dann wird euch auch sicher jeder gerne helfen wenns dann doch mal hängt. Haltet die Postings knapp mit den wesentlichen Informationen, keiner will sich die 15 Seiten dmesg + komplette /var/log/messages + komplette /etc/squid/squid.conf (Beispiel) durchlesen!

----------

## Anyware

Hi !

In diesem Forum bin ich erst seit ein paar Tagen und kann die Lage hier deswegen nur schwer beurteilen. Ich muss aber sagen, dass das Problem leider überall vermehrt auftritt. 

Anscheinend ist heute niemand mehr in der Lage Google zu bedienen, die Suchfunktion im Forum zu bemühen oder sich mal selbst durch einige Seiten Doku zu quälen.

Anfängerfragen finde ich ja gar nichtmal so schlimm, aber viele machen sich nichtmal 5 Minuten selbst Gedanken zu dem Problem.

Ich habe keine Ahnung woran das liegt, vielleicht sind die Leute einfach zu bequem geworden.

----------

## MALON3

Ich muss dem zustimmen, dass man hier wirklich häufig die gleichen fragen zig mal liest...

Das ist wirklich ein großes problem das viele neulinge mit linux sich nicht ausführlich mit docs, manpages oder irgendwelchen howtos befassen.

Aber an was liegt das?

Faulheit? 

Das mag vieleicht auf einen Teil der User zutreffen, aber was wohl auf den größten Teil der neuen Gnu/Linux benutzter zutrifft ist, dass glaube ich zumindest,  dass man so tolle und ausführliche Manuals einfach nicht aus der trissten "windows welt" kennt (so ging es mir vor 4 Monaten auch als ich mich mit Linux zum ersten mal auseinander gesetzt habe). Und es gehört nun einfach mal zum arbeiten mit linux dazu das man docs,manuals usw. liest.

Und das man erstmal auf den Trichter kommen muss, wie es so alles abläuft in der schönen "linux welt"...und da kann es auch schonmal passieren, dass man einen wirklich dämlichen Thread startet

Was ich gut fände wäre ein fest fixierter post im forum wo als erstes auf die gentoo docs (die wirklich mehr als genial sind) und eventuell auch auf Seiten wie Selflinux oder Linuxfibel für allgemeine linux fragen verwiesen wird. Oder eben das ganzen mit einer Mail nach der anmeldung den neuen usern mitzuteilen...

Gruß malon3

----------

## MrTom

 *tacki wrote:*   

> Ich selbst helfe gerne auch "n00bs" (soweit ich kann) um sie auf eine spur zu bringen wie man das Problem lösen kann. Wenn sich dann aber herausstellt, dass sich derjenige nur durch das Problem schleifen lassen will, dann verlier ich die Lust daran und ich denke vielen von euch wird es genauso gehen. 

 

Genau meine Meinung und Einstellung. 

 *Anyware wrote:*   

> Anfängerfragen finde ich ja gar nichtmal so schlimm, aber viele machen sich nichtmal 5 Minuten selbst Gedanken zu dem Problem. 

 

Denke hier hat niemand ein Problem mit Anfängern (jeder war mal einer) und auch kein Problem mit Anfängerfragen! Es geht genau um das, was im hinteren Teil Deines quotes steht.

----------

## tacki

 *MALON3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ich gut fände wäre ein fest fixierter post im forum wo als erstes auf die gentoo docs (die wirklich mehr als genial sind) und eventuell auch auf Seiten wie Selflinux oder Linuxfibel für allgemeine linux fragen verwiesen wird. Oder eben das ganzen mit einer Mail nach der anmeldung den neuen usern mitzuteilen...
> 
> 

 

Ein User der nur das Windows-Problemchen-Weggeklicke kennt, wird bestimmt keine Mail lesen in der drinsteht 'Willkommen im Forum blabla, bitte lies erst die Docs auf blabla.de bevor du etwas postest', sondern diese als 'Bestätigung dass man im Forum schreiben darf' auffassen und löschen. Ein Fixer Post existiert schon -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=103561, nur liest ihn wohl kein schwein  :Smile: 

----------

## MALON3

 *tacki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein User der nur das Windows-Problemchen-Weggeklicke kennt, wird bestimmt keine Mail lesen in der drinsteht 'Willkommen im Forum blabla, bitte lies erst die Docs auf blabla.de bevor du etwas postest', sondern diese als 'Bestätigung dass man im Forum schreiben darf' auffassen und löschen. 

 

Ja ok es werden vieleicht viele wegklicken, aber das sind halt dann wieder die faulen leute und dennen ist eh nicht zu helfen...

 *tacki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein Fixer Post existiert schon -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=103561, nur liest ihn wohl kein schwein 
> 
> 

 

 ja stimmt..  :Wink: 

gruß malon3

----------

## MrTom

 *MALON3 wrote:*   

> Ja ok es werden vieleicht viele wegklicken, aber das sind halt dann wieder die faulen leute und dennen ist eh nicht zu helfen...

 

Um genau die geht es aber!

----------

## MALON3

 *MrTom wrote:*   

>  *MALON3 wrote:*   Ja ok es werden vieleicht viele wegklicken, aber das sind halt dann wieder die faulen leute und dennen ist eh nicht zu helfen... 
> 
> Um genau die geht es aber!

 

Mehr wie so weitermachen kann man da ja nicht...ich krübel schon jetzt den ganzen vormittag dadrüber aber was brauchbares fällt mir nicht ein nur: 

Das übliche auf google, docs und so weiter hinweisen

Bin mal gespannt ob jemand ne gute idee hat 

gruß malon3

----------

## Louisdor

Hi !

Selber bin ich seit 14. Dezember 2003 hier im Forum angemeldet.

Mit Linux habe ich 1996 angefangen als twm und fvwm noch super tolle WM waren und man auf des FGertigwerden des Kernel kompilieren ewig gewartet hat.

Und, als Neuling muss ich mich selber schon wundern, was manche wie wo wann gelesen haben wollen, bevor sie hier die Fragen stellen!

Sicher, ich hab auch schon mal eine "peinliche" Frage gestellt, weil ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen habe.

Doch leider muss ich auch zustimmen, dass die viele von den "n00b" Kollegen hier zu viel erwarten und selber nicht wirklich echtes Interesse haben etwas zu verstehen. 

Meistens sind es ja Sachen, die in den Gentoo Docs echt super erklärt sind, manches musste ich auch drei Mal lesen bevor ich das richtig realisiert habe, wie es zu verstehen war.

Ich denke mal, dass vielen auch der Ehrgeiz fehlt.

Mit Linux anfangen, weil es (fast)nix kostet und gerade überall in den Medien ist, das ist die eine Sache.

Ich denke auch mal, dass viele nicht wirklich lange dabei bleiben, und, weil sie es nicht hinkriegen, auch trotz Forumhilfe, dann Linux wieder platt machen auf ihrer Festplatte und durch eine "Kopie" von M$ ersetzen!

----------

## MrTom

Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist.

Viele haben scheinbar nicht nur die Gentoo-Docs "übersehen", sondern kennen oftmals den Grundaufbau von Linux nicht, möchten aber gleich mit Gentoo beginnen. Ob Gentoo als "Erst-Lnux" nun gut oder schlecht ist, ist eine andere Frage. 

Vielleicht sollten einige sich mal Selflinux ansehen. Dort steht doch einige an Infos über Linux drin.

Ein Weg könnte also sein, ein Dokument (ja, es muss gelesen werden) zu erstellen, um Einsteigern den Weg zu erleichtern.

So könnte eine Empfehlung von Links und Dokus drinstehen (wie z.B. SeldLinux), die VOR der Installation zu lesen sind, damit es dann während und nach der Installation weniger Probleme gibt. 

Wie man die Leute dann dazu bringt, dieses Dokument zu lesen, ist eine andere Frage...

----------

## ruth

hi,

erstmal ein grosses lob an Mr.Tom.

du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund... ich hatte genau zum gleichen thema vor ein paar tagen mal eine unterhaltung mit amne - der wollte dazu nochmal was posten...

@amne:

machst du da nochmal was? wie ist der stand?

ansonsten kann ich nur sagen:

leute wie toskala, ralph, ...

und auch ich, obwohl ich beileibe auch noch nicht sooooo lange angemeldet bin,

genau bei solchen leuten sieht man deutlich in ihren letzten postings,  dass frust entsteht.

frust, der von ab-so-lut blödsinningen fragen herrührt.

die folge wird in der nächsten zeit ein abwandern genau dieser erfahrenen leute sein.

was diese entwicklung für das niveau des forums bewirkt, dürfte klar sein:

ein totales nOOb - bildzeitungs - haXXor - anfänger forum.

das will ich unter keinen umständen...

(oder unter allen umständen verhindern, soweit es mir möglich ist !!!)

auch habe ich in diesem thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132710

etwa in der mitte genau auf diesen misstand begonnen hinzuweisen...

ich beantrage folglich ein beginner-forum, falls das möglich sein sollte...

und an die gefrusteten da draussen:

wartet noch ein bischen ab, wie sich das entwickelt; haut nicht gleich ab...

an die beginner:

um gottes willen: lest die doku, nutzt google, lest die README's...

ich jedenfalls geh mittlerweile nach meinem 7 punkte system vor. (siehe thread oben)

sinnlose postings werden ignoriert.

@moderatoren:

es ist leider 5 vor zwölf; sagt, was sache ist. wenn die erfahrenen leute weg sind, ist es leider zu spät...

ach ja noch meine meinung zum schluss:

bei der qualität mancher fragen muss man sich wirklich wundern, warum diese leute von windows weggegangen sind - für manche ist windows wohl doch besser...

wie gesagt:

ich habe keinerlei interesse daran, dass sich linux zum windows ersatz entwickelt. es ist mir völlig gleichgültig...

herzlichen gruss

rootshell

----------

## MrTom

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> ich beantrage folglich ein beginner-forum, falls das möglich sein sollte...

 

In den deutschen FAQ steht was dazu drin. Scheinbar ist eine weitere Unterteilung in der aktuellen Version phpBB nicht möglich. In der nächsten Version soll es dann gehen.

Aber es ist ja dann nur eine Filterung der Fragen. Gestellt werden diese dann immer noch.. Man sieht es ja im internationalen Bereich des Forums.

@rootshell: Finde zwar Deine Art der Mitteilung etwas drastisch, kann sie aber auch verstehen. Es ist nicht 5 vor 12. Und es gibt auch schon einige Bewegung in die richtige Richtung. 

Hatte auch nicht gedacht, dass mein Posting so eine starke Reaktion verursacht. 

Denke, wir sollten auch aufhören zu weinen und zu schimpfen und anfangen zu denken. Wenn wir es alle geschafft haben Gentoo zu installieren, dann werden wir auch dieses "Problem" bewältigen  :Wink: 

Ich sehe das Problem des Forums derzeit auch nicht so drastisch, wie z.B. rootshell. Aber es nervt halt. Hab grad mal nachgesehen. Bin seit 20.01.2003 im Forum angemeldet. Und mir ist halt jetzt aufgefallen, dass das Niveau des Forums in letzter Zeit leidet.

Mir persönlich hat Gentoo als System und vor allem die Community einiges gebracht. Habe seit Gentoo (das dürfte dann wohl auch so seit einem Jahr sein) mehr gelernt, als die vielen Jahre Suse, Redhat, Debian und co. zuvor. Deshalb versuche ich immer auch meinen kleinen Betrag zurückzugeben und helfe vor allem Anfängern gerne weiter. So wird es auch bleiben. Außer ich bin nur noch damit beschäftigt einen Standard-Link aus der Zwischenablage als Antwort zu posten.

Also.. packen wirs an, damit das Forum das beste Support-Forum bleibt, das ich kenne!!!  :Smile: 

PS: Weils gerade passt: Möchte mich nochmals an alle Bedanken, die mir am Anfang weitergeholfen haben. Und vor allem möchte ich mich an die Mods bedanken! Die machen hier wohl wahrlich eine super Job!Last edited by MrTom on Tue Feb 17, 2004 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mikkk

Vielleicht sollte man die "Faulenzer" einfach etwas härter anfassen. Fragen von solchen Leuten sollte man nicht mit einem Link zum gesuchten Thema, sondern einfach mit RTFM beantworten. Wenn man es so schafft, diese Leute zum googlen zu bewegen (oder einfach nur verscheucht), kann es dem Niveau des Forums nur nützen.

Denn IMHO haben solche Leute dem Forum bereits geschadet, da sich viele der "alten Hasen" (damit meine ich jetzt nicht mich, aber jeder wird mir sicher zustimmen, dass es hier auch ein paar Teilnehmer gibt, die wirklich was drauf ham), immer seltener blicken lassen.

Wem das zu unhöflich erscheint, der sollte sich mal an das Schicksal vom Heise-Forum erinnern. Wenn nix passiert, kann unser Forum hier auch so werden!

mikkk

----------

## ruth

hi nochmal,

ich denke, es ist _doch_ 5 vor zwölf...

viele 'altgediente' forenteilnehmer posten in der letzten zeit immer weniger....

(irgendwann gar nicht mehr???)

@MrTom:

ich weiss das mit der unterteilung;

ich rede von einem beginner forum parallel zum jetzigen german-forum...

also:

german

beginners-german...

wie / ob das möglich ist - weiss ich ned...

zumindest könnte man dann schieben...  :Wink: 

und wen hier schon die ersten vergleiche mit dem heise forum kommen...

---- no comment ---

naja, 

gruss

flo

----------

## MrTom

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> ...sondern einfach mit RTFM beantworten. Wenn man es so schafft, diese Leute zum googlen zu bewegen (oder einfach nur verscheucht), kann es dem Niveau des Forums nur nützen.

 

Das ist der falsche Weg! Und war mit meinem eigentlichen Post auch nicht angedacht. In meinen Augen sind dies halbstarke Methoden (jetzt nicht persönliches gegen dich!), die zu nix führen. Dieses Forum ist für alle da und niemand sollte verscheucht werden. Es gibt immer einen anderen und besseren Weg Und ich persönlich sehe zwischen einem Moderator, mir oder einem Anfänger keinen Unterschied in der Berechtigung, sich hier im Forum zu beteiligen. Es gibt Richtlinien für dieses und andere Foren, die man einhalten sollte. 

Eines ist der Anstand (Beschimpfungen etc. haben hier nicht zu suchen), aber auch eine korrekte Fragenstellung bzw. eine Frage erst dann zu stellen, wenn man so nicht mehr weiterkommt.

Wir versuchen hier das zweite Problem zu lösen und nicht das erste!

Just my 2 cents

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In meinen Augen sind dies halbstarke Methoden (jetzt nicht persönliches gegen dich!), die zu nix führen.
> 
> 

 

Diese Methoden sind nicht halbstark, sondern eher traditionell. Z.B im usenet ist sowas durchaus üblich. Und vor allem funktioniert es! (naja, meistens zumindest).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt immer einen anderen und besseren Weg
> 
> 

 

Welchen denn? Zu vielen anderen Foren und Newsgroups ist ihre (eigentlich ja gut gemeinte) Freundlichkeit zum Verhängnis geworden. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt Richtlinien für dieses und andere Foren, die man einhalten sollte.
> 
> 

 

Darin besteht ja das Problem. Ich hab ja auch nix gegen noobs (war ja selbst mal einer), und ich will auch kein Elite-Forum, aber wenn sich jemand nicht an die Regeln hält, muss man das dem auch deutlich sagen dürfen. Ich denke hier auch nicht an flames oder Beschimpfungen. Ich dachte da eher an Sätze wie z.B. "Das wurde hier im Forum schon behandelt, such bitte selbst danach!"  Da fällt doch wirklich niemand ein Zacken aus der Krone.

mikkk

----------

## harlequin

hallo,

Ich beschäftige mich nun seit zwei Wochen mit gentoo (mit linux schon seit 4 Jahren) und bin nun auch seit zwei wochen stiller mitleser in diesem forum. ich werde einfach diesen thread benutzten um in dieses forum einzusteigen ...  :Wink: 

Ich muß mr. tom rechtgeben. einfach nur RTFM auf fragen zu antworten ist äußerst kontraproduktiv, da leute die wirklich gesucht haben und einfach keine antwort auf ihre frage bekommen abgeschreckt werden in diesem forum zu posten. Leute die sowieso kein spezielleres Interesse an Linux an den Tag bringen werden trotzdem fragen.

Zumindest mache ich mich erst mit einem forum vertraut (d.h.: stimmung in dem forum, werden anfänger-fragen beantwortet, etc ..). Ich nehme nun mal an (darin könnte der Fehler meiner Argumentation liegen) das andere leute, welche sich wirklich ernsthaft mit einer sache beschäftigen wollen dies auch tun. --> Deshalb werden meiner Meinung nach interessierte Anfänger abgeschreckt und nicht interessierte, löst-ihr-mir-mal-mein-problem-user trotzdem posten werden.

Eine wirliche Lösung für diese Problem gibt es einfach nicht. Mir persönlich gefällt der Vorschlag bei Anmeldung in diesem Forum ein Infomail zu schicken, bzw. eine wie benutzte ich die gentoo-dokumentation faq.

Ich muß natürlich auch sagen, dass ich keine ahnung habe inwiefern sich das board-niveau verschlechtert hat, da ich ja erst seit zwei wochen mitlese.

grüße

sigi

ps: gentoo ist einfach ein wahnsinn. auch lob an alle die fleissig und sinnvoll in diesem forum posten, waren sehr oft hilfreiche sachen dabei.

----------

## ruth

hi,

RTFM ist überhaupt nicht kontraproduktiv,

vorschlag:

lest euch das dukoment in meiner signatur durch - auch in deutsch verfügbar...

http://www.lugbz.org/documents/smart-questions_de.html#rtfm

im übrigen kommst RTFM / STFW nur dann, wenn die lösung des problems relativ eindeutig ist !!!

gruss

rootshell

----------

## muhQ

Meiner Meinung nach kann man jetzt ewig über dieses Problem diskutieren ohne dabei eine Lösung zu finden.

Es wird immer Leute geben, die einfach zu faul sind, sich mal eine Anleitung durch zu lesen oder Google zu benutzen oder ein How-To zu lesen.

So etwas kann man auch nicht aufhalten. Es liegt nun mal auf der Hand, dass es einfacher ist, seine Frage gleich zu stellen, bevor man seine Gehirnwindungen beansprucht.

Das dies der falsche Weg ist, das ist denen egal. Die fangen dann an die freundlichen Helfer zu beschimpfen, die als Antwort einen Link zu einem How-To anbieten.

Ich kann es auch nicht ganz verstehen, warum man sich nicht mal ein wenig Zeit dafür nimmt, eine Anleitung zu lesen. Man kann doch nur dabei lernen.

Ich weiß auch nicht so recht, ob man da helfen sollte ... Aber andererseits kann man ja auch nicht alle auf eine Stufe stellen und sagen "du hast noch kein How-To gelesen! - Dir helf ich nicht" . Das wäre wirklich der falsche Weg (Anlehnung an MrTom   :Wink:  ).

Solche "Unüberlegt-Poster" (Eigenkreation) kann man aber auch nicht in ein extra Newbe-Forum stopfen, weil die nicht dort bleiben werden, denn da könnte ja keiner eine hilfreiche Antwort liefern (sie hoffen ja selber auf eine bequeme Lösung).

Also egal, wie ICH es betrachte, ICH komme immer auf den Schluss, dass man "Unüberlegt-Poster" weder ausschließen noch ignorieren kann. Nicht ignorieren, da sich unter 10 sinnlosen Posts ja auch ein oder zwei sinnvolle befinden könnten, die nur schlecht artikuliert sind.

muhQ

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Solche "Unüberlegt-Poster" (Eigenkreation) kann man aber auch nicht in ein extra Newbe-Forum stopfen, weil die nicht dort bleiben werden,
> 
> 

 

dann schieb ich das betreffende posting halt wieder genau dorthin.

dann kann er posten, wo er will - mit einer noob frage geht er halt ins noob forum - so einfach ist das...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> im übrigen kommst RTFM / STFW nur dann, wenn die lösung des problems relativ eindeutig ist !!! 
> 
> 

 

So hab ich das ja auch gemeint. Wenn ich die Lösung auf eine "Faulenzerfrage" im Forum gesucht und auch gefunden hab, kann man dem Fragenden ruhigen Gewissens ein RTFM verpassen. Dann ist auch sichergestellt, dass das Suchen zum zum Erfolg führt, und niemand wird ungerecht behandelt.

mikkk

----------

## ralph

 *MrTom wrote:*   

>  Es gibt immer einen anderen und besseren Weg... Und ich persönlich sehe zwischen einem Moderator, mir oder einem Anfänger keinen Unterschied in der Berechtigung, sich hier im Forum zu beteiligen. Es gibt Richtlinien für dieses und andere Foren, die man einhalten sollte. 
> 
> Eines ist der Anstand (Beschimpfungen etc. haben hier nicht zu suchen), aber auch eine korrekte Fragenstellung bzw. eine Frage erst dann zu stellen, wenn man so nicht mehr weiterkommt.
> 
> Wir versuchen hier das zweite Problem zu lösen und nicht das erste!
> ...

 

Aber ist es nicht so, dass das zweite Problem das erste nachsichzieht? Wenn immer wieder und wieder blöde Fragen gestellt werden, dann führt das halt dazu, dass Leute schroff reagieren und das führt dann leider wieder dazu, dass Anfänger, die unsicher sind, sich nicht trauen hier Fragen zu stellen, oder, wie ich es jetzt auch schon ein paar mal gesehen habe, sich erstmal dafür entschuldigen, dass sie es wagen ein Frage zu stellen und das kann ja eben auch nicht Sinn des Ganzen sein.

----------

## muhQ

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> ...dann schieb ich das betreffende posting halt wieder genau dorthin.
> 
> dann kann er posten, wo er will - mit einer noob frage geht er halt ins noob forum - so einfach ist das...

 

...einfach ja, aber auch mit einem höllen Aufwand verbunden, wenn man sich wirklich die Zeit nimmt, die Posts aufmerksam zu lesen und dann zu urteilen, was noob-Frage ist und was nicht ist.

----------

## ruth

hi,

womit wir wieder beim beginner-forum wären;

da könnte man dann ruhigen gewissens ebendiese fragen stellen...

und warum höllen aufwand?

es gibt mehrere grosse boards, die genau solche beginner foren anbieten.

und man glaubts oder man glaubts nicht:

die leute halten sich dran....

gruss

rootshell

----------

## harlequin

 *Quote:*   

> aus rootshells link:
> 
> Gemeinschaftliche Regeln erhalten sich nicht von alleine: Sie werden von Leuten am Leben gehalten, die sie aktiv anwenden, öffentlich. Weine nicht darüber, dass jede Kritik über private Mail verschickt werden sollte: So wird das nicht gehandhabt. Auch ist es wenig hilfreich zu behaupten, Du seist persönlich beleidigt worden, wenn jemand Deine Behauptungen als falsch darstellt oder auf anderen Standpunkten steht.

 

ich glaube ich muß meinen standpunkt doch nochmal überdenken, den dem oben gesagten kann man ja nur zustimmen, vielleicht ist rtfm doch ein weg  :Wink: 

grüße

sigi

----------

## Inte

Selbst dämliche, schlecht formulierte und von der Doku behandelte Fragen sollten ausführlich im Forum beantwortet werden! Warum? Darum:Ein einfacher Link zum Suchergebnis von Google oder einem HowTo ist irgendwann nicht mehr erreichbar.Die kontraproduktive Stimmung wird in erster Linie von einem "Lies gefälligst die Doku!" noch negativer beeinflußt.Wer ordentlich gestaltete Beiträge liest, wird den vorbildlichen Stil mit der Zeit selbst übernehmen. Dafür bietet das Forum schließlich BBCodes!Auch Du mußt Dich zügeln. Sei stolz auf Deine Beiträge! Koch Dir 'nen Cappuccino lehn Dich zurück und verfasse dann einen sachlichen Beitrag.

Wenn ich Hilfe suche, dann kann es schon mal sein, daß ich eine gute halbe Stunde brauche um das Problem ordentlich zu formulieren. Wie oft bin ich schon dabei auf meine eigenen Fehler aufmerksam geworden und der Beitrag war nicht mehr nötig!

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## ruth

hi schon wieder,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Selbst dämliche, schlecht formulierte und von der Doku behandelte Fragen sollten ausführlich im Forum beantwortet werden! 
> 
> 

 

da stimme ich dir zu;

aber:

um gottes willen doch nicht 1000x hintereinander die gleiche frage...

irgendwann wirds halt langweilig...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wer ordentlich gestaltete Beiträge liest, wird den vorbildlichen Stil mit der Zeit selbst übernehmen. Dafür bietet das Forum schließlich BBCodes!
> 
> 

 

Die werden aber immer seltener. Und schlechte Beiträge haben leider auch einen Vorbildcharakter (wenn die alle so einen Mist schreiben, dann darf ich das bestimmt auch...)

mikkk

----------

## harlequin

hallo,

es geht ja bei diesem thread um fragen die schon oft genug beantwortet wurden. man kann sich ja darauf einigen fragen die schon mal behandelt wurden nur mit einem link auf die zugehörigen threads/howtos/dokus zu antworten. wenn das einem user schon 2 mal passiert ist wird er beim dritten mal bestimmt selbst zu suchen beginnen.

grüße

harlequin

----------

## ralph

 *harlequin wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> es geht ja bei diesem thread um fragen die schon oft genug beantwortet wurden. man kann sich ja darauf einigen fragen die schon mal behandelt wurden nur mit einem link auf die zugehörigen threads/howtos/dokus zu antworten. wenn das einem user schon 2 mal passiert ist wird er beim dritten mal bestimmt selbst zu suchen beginnen.
> 
> grüße
> ...

 

Ja, ja, das denkt man so, aber unterschätze nie die Ausdauer mancher Poster hier im Forum.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

nur zum teil geht es hier um schon gestellte fragen...

es geht auch und vor allem um blödsinnige fragen, so z.b.

ich will mozilla haben, warum will portage auch X installieren???

da setzts bei mir aus:

eine quote von www.gentoo.de:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo Linux ist eine portbasierte Distribution für den erfahrenen Linux User. Sie eignet sich hervorragend für alle Personen, die maximale Kontrolle über ihr System erhalten wollen.
> 
> 

 

betonung auf --erfahren---

wenn jemand keine ahnung davon hat, was ein X server ist, dann ist er bei gentoo falsch (PUNKT)

derlei beispiele gibt es viele zur zeit. und ich werde hier bestimmt nicht anfangen zu erklären, was ein X server ist - dazu ist dieses board nicht da !!!

gruss

rootshell

----------

## harlequin

ich weiß ja nicht ob das immer gemacht wird, aber man könnte ja die poster explizit darauf hinweisen, dass ihr verhalten nicht angebracht ist und sie dem board damit schaden zufügen.

wer weiß, vielleicht überlegt sichs ja der eine oder andere, oder hört zum ersten mal, dass suchen VOR fragen geht.

----------

## Lenz

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> vielleicht sollte man ein filterfunktion einführen, die bei wörtern im thread wie
> 
> "noob", "n00b", "gentooneuling", "gentooanfänger" etc. den post verweigert.
> 
> nicht dass ich etwas gegen neulinge habe, nur kommen GENAU diese wörter
> ...

 

Die Idee ist blöd  :Smile: . Der Rang im Forum sagt nichts über das Wissen des jeweiligen Users aus. Ich benutze Gentoo schon eine ganze Weile und hab mich hier auch schon vor einiger Zeit angemeldet - nur posten tu' ich nicht viel. Solche Maßnahmen verleiten dann doch nur zum Spammen, und das sollte auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein...

----------

## Mr.Big

Gähhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnn    :Laughing: 

----------

## boris64

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *borisdigital wrote:*   vielleicht sollte man ein filterfunktion einführen, die bei wörtern im thread wie
> 
> "noob", "n00b", "gentooneuling", "gentooanfänger" etc. den post verweigert.
> 
> nicht dass ich etwas gegen neulinge habe, nur kommen GENAU diese wörter
> ...

 

thread != rang

nichtsdestotrotz ist die idee natürlich auch (logischerweise) müll.

----------

## Voltago

 *mikkk wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> im übrigen kommst RTFM / STFW nur dann, wenn die lösung des problems relativ eindeutig ist !!! 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Immer wieder lese ich hier im Forum, dass es hier sooo viel besser ist als bei Debian, weil man da anscheinend eher ein herzliches RTFM zu hören kriegt. Ob das jetzt stimmt, weiss ich nicht, es wird aber wohl vereinzelt so wahrgenommen.

Es mag machmal verlockend erscheinen, dem faulen Newbie eine pampige Antwort vor den Latz zu knallen. Ob das auch 'gerecht' ist, ist eine andere Frage. Aber unter Garantie verärgert es den Empfänger, der sich eventuell gar keines Fehlverhaltens bewusst war, als er eine Frage postete. Das gibt eine schlechte Stimmung im Forum, Du hast schon vorher auf heise.de verwiesen...

Was ich in solchen Fällen für das Beste halte (obwohl es mich auch öfter in den Fingern juckt   :Twisted Evil:  ), ist es, selbst eine kurze Suche durchzuführen (Docs/FAQ/Forum/goolge), den Link zu posten, zusammen mit einem diskreten Hinweis auf die Suchmethode. Ist im Prinzip auch ein RTFM, weit weniger aggressiv, und die meisten Leute kapieren, was man ihnen sagen will. Den Rest hätte ein RTFM wohl auch nicht 'bekehrt'.

----------

## psyqil

RTFM! :Razz: 

Meine Lieblingszeile:

 *Quote:*   

> Freundlich bleiben. Wenn Du nicht freundlich bleiben kannst, lass jemand anders die Arbeit machen. Wir sind genug Leute hier, Du musst die Welt nicht alleine retten. Und wenn Du ausbrennst, ist uns damit auch nicht geholfen.

 

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> weil man da anscheinend eher ein herzliches RTFM zu hören kriegt. Ob das jetzt stimmt, weiss ich nicht, es wird aber wohl vereinzelt so wahrgenommen. 
> 
> 

 

Das hat dem Debian-Forum aber nicht geschadet! Dort gibt es keine so grossen Probleme wie hier. Ich sehe das eher als Bestätigung dafür, dass die RTFM-Methode funktioniert. Und zu einer schlechten Stimmung hat das auch nicht geführt.

Die Probleme bei Heise sind meiner Meinung nach eher dadurch entstanden, dass man zu lange nichts gemacht hat.

mikkk

----------

## amne

Ui, der Thread ist schon lang geworden, hoffentlich liest noch wer mit.  :Wink: 

Wie rootshell vorher schon erwähnte, haben wir beide uns unlängst über dieses Thema unterhalten und gestern Abend habe ich auch mit ian! darüber gesprochen mit dem Ergebnis einen Thread wie diesen zu erstellen, wo diese Probleme diskutiert werden - und da ist er auch schon.

Da der Thread schon relativ lang geworden ist und vieles zur Sprache kam, hoffe ich, dass ich auf nichts allzu wichtiges vergesse.

Die Anzahl fehlgeleiteter und schlecht (bzw gar nicht) recherchierter Posts ist in letzter Zeit leider wirklich gestiegen. Das ist wohl leider der Preis der steigenden Popularität von Gentoo Linux. Solche Posts zu verhindern ist schwierig, die Forumsregeln sind ja eh sticky, ich weiss nicht ob es Sinn machen würde, den Titel auf "LIES DAS VERDAMMT NOCHMAL VOR DEM POSTEN!!!!" zu ändern - vermutlich wohl nicht. Die Diskussion wie man Leute dazu bringen kann, vor dem Posten zu lesen, suchen, etc. gab es bestimmt schon 1000 Mal, leider hat noch immer niemand ein Patentrezept gefunden.  :Sad: 

Was mir gerade dazu einfällt und evtl Sinn machen könnte: Mir ist schon ein paarmal aufgefallen, dass Anfänger Fragen gestellt haben, die schon im Forum beantwortet waren, jedoch fix der Meinung waren, das sei nicht auffindbar. Vielleicht könnte ein "Wie suche ich richtig"-Thread (sticky) ihnen weiterhelfen.

Ein Anfängerforum wäre wirklich eine tolle Sache, ist aber momentan technisch noch nicht möglich. Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob dort nicht immer noch die gleichen Fragen kommen würden, aber der Stimmung wäre das vielleicht trotzdem zuträglich.

Die Hauptfrage ist für mich zumindest momentan: Wie gehen wir damit um?

Gentoo ist zwar sicher keine ideale Distribution für Anfänger, das Gentooforum sollte aber schon ein anfängerfreundlicher Platz sein. Bevor jemand die Galle hochkommt und er jemand bei der 1000ensten unnötigen Frage beschimpft ist es immer besser, einfach keine Antwort zu posten. Konstruktive Hinweise (Bitte such doch mal bevor du postest) sind auf jeden Fall in Ordnung, sonst wird den suchfaulen Anfängern nie klar, dass sie gerade anderen Zeit und Nerven stehlen. Trotzdem finde ich es nur bedingt nützlich, ausschliesslich dies zu posten, am hilfreichsten für alle finde ich es, wenn jemand die Leute darauf hinweist, in Zukunft selbst zu suchen, jedoch dann auch irgendetwas Nützliches verlinkt (Doku auf gentoo.de, alter Forumsthread zu dem Thema). Damit ist allen, die irgendwann das selbe Problem haben geholfen (sofern sie suchen), der suchfaule Anfänger wurde ermahnt und kennt jetzt auch gentoo.de und der faule Moderator (also ich) braucht gar nichts mehr tun.  :Wink: 

Meine Aktivität im deutschen Forum war bis vor meiner Modwerdung relativ gering, in der Zwischenzeit ist es mir aber sehr ans Herz gewachsen. Das liegt vor allem daran, dass der Umgangston (fast) immer gepflegt ist und es einige wirklich sehr engagierte Poster gibt, die unermüdlich alle neuen und ständig wiederkehrende alte Fragen beantworten. Vielen Dank dafür!

----------

## Franklin2K

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> nur zum teil geht es hier um schon gestellte fragen...
> 
> es geht auch und vor allem um blödsinnige fragen, so z.b.
> ...

 

Hi,

da dieses Stamement mir gilt, möchte ich hier auch kurz darauf eingehen:

Ja, ich sehe ein, dass meine Frage, die ich hier vor kurzem gestellt habe, mehr als dumm war. Und ja, ich habe mir die Antworten zu Herzen  genommen und mich wie wild in die Doku eingelesen und die Suchfunktion hier ohne Ende benutzt. 

Dadurch konnte ich gestern und heute bereits folgende Probleme lösen (die Euch vermutlich trivial erscheinen, aber egal  :Wink: )

* Fehler "Modul /dev/rtc kann nicht gefunden werden" => RTC in den Kernel kompiliert => Problem gelöst

* Mein Rechner schaltete sich beim Herunterfahren nicht aus => APM in den Kernel kompiliert => Problem gelöst

* Ich wusste nicht, wie ich gpm richtig konfiguriere und als Daemon einbinde => man und die Suche hier hat die Lösung gebracht

* Meine Uhr ging 2 Stunden falsch => Suchfunktion => Problem gelöst

* Ich bekam beim Ausführen von lilo eine Warnung wegen devfs => Suchfunktion => Problem gelöst

So geht das mit einigen anderen Punkten weiter.

Was ich damit sagen will: Ich denke denke die meisten User, die erstmal posten ohne vorher die Suche oder Google zu benutzen bzw. die Doku zu lesen sind lernfähig - so wie ich. Wchtig finde ich aber, dass bei solchen Fragen die Antworten höflich, aber bestimmt ausfallen. Persönliche Angriffe wirken da eher abschreckend.

Und noch ein Wort zur "Einstiegsdistribution": Mir war klar, dass Gentoo kein SuSE ist, aber gerade das macht für mich den Reiz aus. Ich sitze jetzt jeden Abend vor dem System und bastel an irgendetwas herum, bis es funktioniert, das macht mir irrsinnigen Spaß. Und ich denke mit dieser Einstellung kommt man auch als Einsteiger mit Gentoo zurecht.

Gruß

Franklin, der dem Forum erhalten bleibt  :Smile: 

----------

## MrTom

Ohh Gott, was habe ich angestellt   :Embarassed: 

@Moderatoren: Hoffentlich habe ich Euch mit meinem Posting nicht kompromittiert oder in irgend einer Form übergangen, beleidigt.

Bin zwar beruflich sehr stark eingebunden (Eigene Firma, viel zu tun (zum Glück), blabla), aber wenn ich mal paar Minuten Zeit habe, klicke ich mich schnell durchs Forum. Wenn was dabei ist, wo ich eine schnelle Hilfe sein kann, versuche ich mein Bestes.

Das mache ich gerne, da ich der Meinung bin, dass mir ja auch geholfen wird, wenn ich mal ein Problem habe.

Da ich derzeit mehr und mehr beim lesen den Kopf schütteln muss, habe ich halt diesen Thread erstellt. Ob es ein Fehler war oder nicht, wird sich ja zeigen.

Vielleicht hätte ich zuvor bei euch mal anklopfen sollen... Vielleicht aber auch nicht...  :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

freut mich zu hören, dass franklin sich dann doch noch eingelebt hat... und sich im forum zurecht findet  :Wink: 

aber mal zum eigentlichen thema: ich glaube leider nicht, dass die meisten leute sich die tipps in zukunft doch bitte mal selbstständig zu suchen zu herzen nehmen, wenn sie doch - wenn auch nicht im nettesten ton - alles hier im forum vorgekaut bekommen, wenn sie danach fragen. oft kommts auch vor, dass jemand einfach keine lust hat, mal die englischsprachigen foren zu durchsuchen und dann lieber hier postet.

am besten wäre wirklich man würde es in die foren regeln aufnehmen, dass die suchfunktion, die dokus, die faq und evtl auch google zu rate gezogen werden müssen, bevor man was fragt. das muss dann halt jeder bei der registrierung akzeptieren.

immer und immer wieder kehrende fragen könnten ausserdem auch kommentarlos oder mit dem hinweis, dass dieses thema bereits zur genüge erörtert wurde, geschlossen werden.

ich finde die aktuelle entwicklung wirklich schade, komme mir fast schon vor wie bei linuxforen.de :/

grüsse, S(il)as

----------

## MrTom

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Selbst dämliche, schlecht formulierte und von der Doku behandelte Fragen sollten ausführlich im Forum beantwortet werden! Warum? Darum:Ein einfacher Link zum Suchergebnis von Google oder einem HowTo ist irgendwann nicht mehr erreichbar.Die kontraproduktive Stimmung wird in erster Linie von einem "Lies gefälligst die Doku!" noch negativer beeinflußt.Wer ordentlich gestaltete Beiträge liest, wird den vorbildlichen Stil mit der Zeit selbst übernehmen. Dafür bietet das Forum schließlich BBCodes!Auch Du mußt Dich zügeln. Sei stolz auf Deine Beiträge! Koch Dir 'nen Cappuccino lehn Dich zurück und verfasse dann einen sachlichen Beitrag.
> 
> Wenn ich Hilfe suche, dann kann es schon mal sein, daß ich eine gute halbe Stunde brauche um das Problem ordentlich zu formulieren. Wie oft bin ich schon dabei auf meine eigenen Fehler aufmerksam geworden und der Beitrag war nicht mehr nötig!

 

Musste leider wirklich fast alles von Inte in den Quote legen, kann einfach nicht anders!

Möchte mich hier bei Inte öffentlich bedanken! Denke das was Inte geschrieben hat verdient fast schon einen Sticky! Das spiegelt den Gedanken zu Open Source zu 100% wieder! Denn Open Source heist nicht kostenlos, sondern offen und frei für jeden!

Danke Inte  :Smile: 

@Franklin2K: Finde ich echt gut Deine "neue" Einstellung. Denke man kommt auch nur auf diese Art weiter. Willkommen im Club  :Wink: 

----------

## Turrican

Ich hätte einen Vorschlag der in eine etwas andere Richtung geht. Viele dieser "überflüssigen" Posts sind doch eigentlich ganz schnell beantwortet... 

Vielleicht wäre es ja einfacher die Fragen erstmal in einem IRC-Channel zu stellen:

Schnell gefragt, schnell beantwortet und nachher langweilt es keinen mehr über die Frage.

Vielleicht wär dann ja ein einigermaßen Kompromiß zwischen Anfängerfreundlichkeit und Forum Newbies erstmal auf einen IRC-Channel zu verweisen.

----------

## ralph

So, jetzt weiß ich, welche Antwort es demnächst gibt:

echo 16i[q]sa[ln0=aln100%Pln100/snlbx]sbA0D4D465452snlb xq |dc

P.S.: Hab ich aus der Sig von jemandem geklaut, passte aber gerade so schön.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## woormy

Erst wird im Board gefragt, bekommt man nicht die gewünschte Lösung wird im Irc gefragt!

Im Irc-chat gentoo.de ist es nicht anders.

Es hat sich dort so entwickelt, das ebend RTFM sonst KICK in der Topic steht.

Allerdings steht in der Topic auch ganz klar drin wo man suchen kann.

Die Antwort auf mein erstes Posting war auch lies bitte die Doku ..... 

Die Anzahl der Postings sollte berücksichtigt werden!

Wenn es das 1.Posting ist hatt man die besten chancen den User an die Hand zu nehmen und ihn auf den rechten weg zu weisen.

gruss woormy

----------

## Lenz

Zur Not kann man ja solche Beiträge einfach ignorieren. Manchmal fragt man sich halt schon, ob man eine lebende Manpage ist  :Wink: .

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zur Not kann man ja solche Beiträge einfach ignorieren.
> 
> 

 

Dann denken die nur, dass niemand die Antwort kennt  :Sad: .

Man sollte schon sagen, was Sache ist...

mikkk

----------

## MrTom

Was mir gerade auffällt!

```
Ankündigungen: Vor dem Posten lesen! -Forumsregeln-

Aufrufe: 1436

Verfasst am: Fr Nov 07, 2003 1:01

Wichtig: Gentoo-FAQ und Dokumentationen

Aufrufe: 1667

Verfasst am: Mi Nov 19, 2003 11:07
```

Eigentlich sollten doch die beiden einen vielfachen Wert haben? Oder?

Selbst dieser Thread hat nun schon über 800 Aufrufe und besteht erst einen Tag.

Schon auffällig. Scheinbar liest die Forumsregeln und den Hinweis auf die Docus und FAQs wirklich kein Mensch.

----------

## trapperjohn

Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die meisten Leute bei einem Fehler sofort denken, es wäre etwas ganz spezielles, das nur ihnen passiert und AUF JEDEN FALL ein bug im System ist ... also braucht man auch keine Doku lesen, da es da ja sowieso nicht drinsteht.   

Der andere Fall ist wohl der, dass der Fragesteller so überzeugt davon ist, dass seine Frage eine absolute Anfängerfrage ist, die garantiert in keiner Doku mehr erwähnt wird, weil sie ja SO simpel ist ... also braucht man auch keine Doku lesen, da es ja sowieso nicht drinsteht.

Ich denke, Prinzip Hoffnung ist die einzige Lösung ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Inte

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Eigentlich sollten doch die beiden einen vielfachen Wert haben? Oder?
> 
> Selbst dieser Thread hat nun schon über 800 Aufrufe und besteht erst einen Tag.
> 
> Schon auffällig. Scheinbar liest die Forumsregeln und den Hinweis auf die Docus und FAQs wirklich kein Mensch.

 

 :Idea:  Wenn bei der Anmeldung ein mehrsprachiges EUCA (EndUserContributionAgreement) mit einer kurzen Abfrage der (fünf?) wichtigsten Regeln zum Beiträge Schreiben integriert würde, könnte sicherlich ein Großteil der "Dies ist mein erster Beitrag, hab da so ein Problem, aber gerade keine Fehlermeldung parat"-Postings abgefangen werden.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## at6

moin,

oh man, wie muss ich euch nur recht geben. manche leute haben immer noch nicht die kleine textbox in der oberen rechten bildschirmecke gefunden. oder was ich ja glaube, die geben zwar was ein, finden aber den "search" button nicht und geben deswegen auf  :Wink: . 

eigentlich ist das ja auch fies, man kommt frisch von windows und die gentoo leute schaffen es nicht mal ein system zu entwickeln dass eine eierlegende wollmilchsau ist. unverschämt  :Wink: 

scheiss linux, schon wieder ist alles kaputt. der spuckt die cd rom nicht mehr aus.

--> hätte da einer mal das manual gelesen, hätte er gemerkt, dass ein umount essentiell ist.

auch cool: ein nachbar meinte er sei ein ganz gewieftes kerlchen, weil er nen haufen geld gespart hat. der gute hat nämlich linux mittels kazaa bezogen. als ich ihn fragte was er denn als suchbegriff verwendet habe, meinte er: "linux + crack + download"

^^ ich glaube mehr muss ich nicht sagen. sollten wir nicht nen kleinen harmlosen iq test vor die benutzeranmeldung packen. wer einen otto normal-iq hat darf rein, der rest muss draußen warten.

oder vor einen supportpost ein muß von 10 suchanfragen im forum stellen. vorher darf erst garnicht gepostet werden  :Wink: 

dass ist wie der ständige kampf zwischen heise.de lesern und computerbild bilder anglubscher. 

ich wär für eine neue funktion im forum: ab 5 sinnlos fragen, gibts nen klatsch mit der patsche und ein kostenloses "ignore-flag"  :Wink: 

ich glaub ich hör jetzt besser auf, sonst versink ich noch tiefer in depressionen  :Wink: 

gruss marc

----------

## eMPee584

den Neuanmeldern beim schreiben des ersten posts erstmal ein feeeeeeeeeeeeetttttes rot  formatiertes RTFM vorzuschieben, eventuell mit daufreundlicher Linksammlung und Erklärung wie man den quick search benutzt und WARUM darauf extra noch mal hingewiesen wird. Eventuell noch mit blutigen Konsequenzen drohen...!??  :Twisted Evil: 

mit fettem grinsen

zero

----------

## crash9877

hallo,

als neuzugänger im gentoo forum möchte ich auch gerne mal meinen senf dazugeben  :Wink: 

also ich habe gentoo jetzt vor einer woche probiert und habe niemanden fragen müssen. alles ist gut dokumentiert. für mich stellt das aber auch nicht so ein riesenproblem dar da ich seit langen schon die debian oder slackware installiert hatte (und die sind ja auch nicht gerade einfach)

ich würde auch anfängern raten nicht sofort mit gentoo anzufangen sondern wie schon mehere bereits gesagt haben SuSE, Mandrake oder Fedora. (damit habe ich auch angefangen) danach kann man sich immer noch umschauen. 

und wem das zulange dauert weil keine zeit etc. der soll bei windows bleiben. linux erfordert nunmal ein bisschen lektüre (ausserdem ist der lerneffekt ja auch viel höher) .

ich poste normalerweise fast nichts in foren (vielleicht 4 x im jahrdavon 1 problem was ich hatte ist aber schon lange her  :Wink:  ) wollte halt auch mal sagen "leuten die angeblich die installaionsanleitung gelesen haben das das nicht stimmen denn wüsstet ihr wie man sucht (GOOGLE ETC.) dann klappts auch mit dem nachbarn *GG*

klaro gibbet auch leute die sollten sich am besten gar keinen computer holen weil die einfach den draht nicht dazuhaben. ( Beispiel: Eltern weil angst vor der technik) dafür habe ich verständnis aber ich habe kein verständnis für kiddies die heutzutage damit aufwachsen und meinen den larry raushängen lassen zu müssen weil sie ja angeblich alles wissen. ( dabei wissen die nur wie man ein game inst. und spielt) 

wo sind denn die kids die angeblich soviel mit dem computer können ( ich kenne nur 2 )

sorry für die vielleicht flapsig geschriebene meinung aber schreibe gerade in eile......

weiterhin viel spass

P.S nein meine shift taste klemmt nicht ist mein schreibstill im internet

----------

## schally

ich glaub ich bin der king der doofen fragen die sich nicht gerade um x oder kde drehen aber zu meinen doofsten fragen gehörte:

```

 Was ist eigentlich Gtk und Qt?

```

ich hatte zwar eine umgefähre ahnung aber hier musste ich auch einmal blöd fragen...

ich find es zwar auch doof das wenn man zu faul zum suchen ist aber die blöden fragen find ich eigentlich ok... *noob bin und noobs bissl in schutz nimm*

liegt vielleicht daran dass einem die detaillierten antworten am anfang einfach zu viel sind und darum fragt man nach einer Abstraktion... 

oder eines der super Beispiele sind die nvidia-fragen...

greetz

 - schally

edit: PS: vielleicht wäre ein fixiertes Gentoo/allgemeines Linuxwörterbuch hier im forum ganz hilfreich...

----------

## Inte

 *schally wrote:*   

> vielleicht wäre ein fixiertes Gentoo/allgemeines Linuxwörterbuch hier im forum ganz hilfreich...

 Es gibt doch das Tool wtf. Dem könnte doch einfach 'ne andere Wortliste verpasst werden und schwupps haben wir wth (what the heck). Das Ganze wird dann noch auf die LiveCD gepackt, extra groß in der Doku darauf verwiesen und schon herrscht (etwas mehr) Ruhe.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## toskala

muha, dieser thread spricht mir aus der seele.

nein,nein, ich hab nix gegen newbies - nix jedenfalls was wirklich hilft. die doku ist offenbar fast wirkungslos   :Evil or Very Mad: 

das ist vermutlich so wie mit jedem pestizid, war am anfang voll wirkungsvoll und danach dann wirkungslos  :Wink:  (nein, das ist jetzt nicht garstig gemeint, nur satirisch)

----------

## py-ro

Wie wäre das:

Wir lokalisieren anhand der IP den Standort des Noobs

Dann fährt jemand der in der nähe hin und bei einer frage die per Doku oder Search beantwortet hätte werden können, gibts ne Schelle...

Nein Spass beiseite.

Ich denke es hat sich bei den Erfahreren Teilnehmern eingebürgert einen Link und einen freundliche Hinweis auf die jeweilige Funktion zu posten.

IMHO ist das genau die richtige Vrogehensweise.

Eine Noob Unterforum wäre zwar zu begrüssen ist aber wohl leider nicht in sicht.

MfG

Py   :Cool: 

----------

## RHBaum

Kann nur paar anhaltspunkte aus meiner Sicht geben : 

Als ich meine Erste Gentoo-Install hatte, hatte ich leider auch nur 1. Comp. Online Dokumentation, naja, aeusserst unpraktisch:p 

Grub configuration ziemlich weit hinten in der Lektuere, die Stolpersteine kommen alle davor  :Smile: , aeusserst ungeunstig um per dualbootsystem wenigstens den Windows Browser zum laufen zu bringen. Also fehler notieren, und auf Arbeit googlen, weiterfragen etc. Da auf Arbeit die Zeit gekanntlich knapp, ist man da eher versucht sich "helfen" zu lassen, weil die zeit bis antwort kommt, kann man normal arbeiten  :Smile: 

Wenn also jemand die loesung weiss, ohne nachzuschaun, ist der zeitaufwand dutzend mal geringer, als wenn jeder sich da durch 100 urls durchgooglen muss. 

Das gilt freilich nur fuer spezielle temporaere sachen ... also eher nach dem shema warum funzt paket 10.3.4.5 ned mit packet 11.4.5.6 zusammen .... generelle grundlegende linix fragen , die jeder soweiso koennen muss, mal aussen vor. 

Das Installationshandbuch ist ne super sache, hilft zumindest fuer den postivi fall ungemein. Sobald aber (temporaere) Fheler auftauchen -> fangen die Probleme an. 

Leider ist Gentoo(ned nur Gento, viele Linux Projekte halt) Imho im Moment in nem ziemlich Userunfreundlichen Stadium. 

Beispiel dieses WE. Gentoo aufn neuen Comp aufsetzen. Eine Odysse ! 

1. versuch aus nem Stage 1 das system zu compilieren .... boeses faul. gettext problem. nach mehreren stunden suche, der rettende thread im Forum, das stage 1 und das neue gettext ned tut .... weil gettext irgendwelche cheks auf versionen macht. 

stage 2 genommen und mit dem trotzdem gebootstrapt, alles funzte nu. 

2. development-sources. nicht maskiertes Paket -> Kernel version 2.6.7 

Bootstrap erster start kein problem ... keine Fehlermeldung. Alles Super. 

Urghhh, doch ned, netzwerkkarte geht ned ... lampe an, aber keine Verbindung .... Host unreachabel .... stundenlanges suchen, in der config, weil mit boot-cd funzt die karte. kurz vorm Verfall in den Wahnsinn der rettende gedanke: Gentoo forum Suchfunktion ! 

Ohje, ich bin ned allein. mindestens 20 treffer, aber in den meisten keine so richtige Antwort. Paar tips mit Bootparameter: 

pci=noapic, pci=noapci, pci=noacpi 

Alles nichts gebracht. 

 erst ziemlich weit hinten der Erloesende erklaerung ---> Kenrel 2.6.7 hat nen Bug, mit link auf die bugmeldung. Und zwar im USB treibermodul. USB abgeschalten, Netzwerkkarte geht wieder .... naechster test mit 2.6.8 steht an ... muss ja irgendwie USB wieder zum laufen zu bringen .... 

3. nvidia kernel module. 

Nach erfolgreicher install des Xorg .... nun testen wollen mit dem nvidia kernel module. 

emerge und insmod nvidia .... oh oh .... geht ned zu laden .... diesmal gleich im forum suchen ... und ahja ...das nichtmaskierte aktuelle modul hat nen bug. Klasse. Versuch mit dem Maskierten ... funzt .... 

4. folgenschwere fatale Uebererlegung : wenn ich eh schon maskierte Pakete verwende, kann ich doch glaich auf die aktuellen versionen umstellen .... gesagt getan .... 

alles was in abhaengigkeit zum XServer steht, noch mal neu kompieliert.

Und auch Xorg in der neuen version .... -> compiler abbruch. 

Bug in den abhaengigkeiten zu openmotiv ...  den artikel recht schnell gefunden, aber erstmal ziemlich ratlos oder etwas zimperlich. Zirkelabhaengigkeit. Xorg geht ned weil openmotiv fehlt, openmotiv will vorher Xorg haben. Ok, man muss seine Skrupel ueberwinden und mit --nodeps emergen .... trotz schlechten gefuehls bei ... es funzte 

5. die nervige Fonts geschichte. 100 + threads dazu, + verweis auf nen bugreport, aber keine wirkliche loesung .... 

Alles gemacht so wie es in dem mini-howto zu fonts und xorg steht, trotzdem keine veraenderung. mkfont und mkscale ausgefuehrt .... keine aenderung ..... -> momentan absolute ratlosigkeit. 

Hab heut frueh openoffice angestossen, mal sehen was ist wenn ich heimkomme ... wetten nehme ich noch an :p 

Fazit: 

Was mir fehlt ist irgendwie ne uebersicht ueber aktuelle probleme, wo man viel schneller fuendig wird. Suchen in dem forum ist ne katastrophe. 60% aller treffen fuehren zu threads, wo das thema angesprochen wird, aber keine richtige loesung zu finden ist. 

nen grossteil der vorgestellten loesungen funzen definitiv nie im eigenen fall. Aber irgendwo war immer nen wegweissender thread, der einem zur loesung naeher brachte ... aber eben nur nen ganz spezieller unter 100ten ... 

Viele der Probleme sind aber zu schnellebig, auf ne version bezogen, die nur paar tage gilt. Trotzdem steht man als "nicht so ind er materie steckender" viel zu schnell im regen. 

Nen Fehlerfreies komplettes ebuild wirds aber nie geben ... oder man naehert sich versionstechnisch den Debian projekt . 

Weiss nicht was man tun kann um das zu verbessern. 

Was definitiv nicht hilft ... sind treffer bei problemen, die nach 3 antworten im wohbeliebten RTFM enden. Das vergrault genau die user, die die suchfunktion bemuehen .... weil sie tonnen an threads finden die null bringen. Besser auf die stelle linken wo das problem geloest wurdeund wenns im Manual ist ...  

Ciao ...

----------

## toskala

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> Online Dokumentation, naja, aeusserst unpraktisch:p
> 
> 

 

kann man ausdrucken...

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grub configuration ziemlich weit hinten in der Lektuere, die Stolpersteine kommen alle davor , aeusserst ungeunstig um per dualbootsystem wenigstens den Windows Browser zum laufen zu bringen.
> 
> 

 

kannst doch jederzeit unterbrechen, bevor grub installiert ist, rennt der ganze andere schotter ohne probleme weiter.

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Also fehler notieren, und auf Arbeit googlen, weiterfragen etc. Da auf Arbeit die Zeit gekanntlich knapp, ist man da eher versucht sich "helfen" zu lassen, weil die zeit bis antwort kommt, kann man normal arbeiten 
> 
> 

 

fehler notieren, reboot, altes os booten, kucken, reboot, bootcd, chroot, weitermachen.

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn also jemand die loesung weiss, ohne nachzuschaun, ist der zeitaufwand dutzend mal geringer, als wenn jeder sich da durch 100 urls durchgooglen muss. 
> 
> 

 

natürlich ist das so, aber es ist trotzdem scheisse, wenn die selben fragen bereits beantwortet sind und man nur mal die suchfunktion anwerfen muss und feststellt, dass der gewünschte thread unter den 1. drei ist...

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider ist Gentoo(ned nur Gento, viele Linux Projekte halt) Imho im Moment in nem ziemlich Userunfreundlichen Stadium. 
> 
> 

 

seh ich nicht, aber du hast ja ein beispiel.

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beispiel dieses WE. Gentoo aufn neuen Comp aufsetzen. Eine Odysse ! 
> 
> 1. versuch aus nem Stage 1 das system zu compilieren .... boeses faul. gettext problem. nach mehreren stunden suche, der rettende thread im Forum, das stage 1 und das neue gettext ned tut .... weil gettext irgendwelche cheks auf versionen macht. 
> ...

 

das suchen hat also geholfen?

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. development-sources. nicht maskiertes Paket -> Kernel version 2.6.7 
> 
> Bootstrap erster start kein problem ... keine Fehlermeldung. Alles Super. 
> ...

 

naja, fehler passieren bei jedem OS...

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. nvidia kernel module. 
> 
> Nach erfolgreicher install des Xorg .... nun testen wollen mit dem nvidia kernel module. 
> ...

 

siehe oben...

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. folgenschwere fatale Uebererlegung : wenn ich eh schon maskierte Pakete verwende, kann ich doch glaich auf die aktuellen versionen umstellen .... gesagt getan .... 
> 
> alles was in abhaengigkeit zum XServer steht, noch mal neu kompieliert.
> ...

 

niemand sagte dir "merge alles was gemasked ist" das führt immer zu ärger...

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. die nervige Fonts geschichte. 100 + threads dazu, + verweis auf nen bugreport, aber keine wirkliche loesung .... 
> 
> Alles gemacht so wie es in dem mini-howto zu fonts und xorg steht, trotzdem keine veraenderung. mkfont und mkscale ausgefuehrt .... keine aenderung ..... -> momentan absolute ratlosigkeit. 
> ...

 

auch sowas, was mir nie passiert ist. komisch.

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fazit: 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

ein rtfm führte aber bei 99,9% aller meiner probleme _restlos_ immer zum erfolg. warum geht das bei anderen nicht?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Inte

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ein rtfm führte aber bei 99,9% aller meiner probleme _restlos_ immer zum erfolg. warum geht das bei anderen nicht?  

 Weil in unserer schnelllebigen Zeit kaum einer in der Lage ist etwas Geduld zu haben. Am besten alles auf einmal und gestern schon.  :Wink: 

Kann sich hier noch jemand daran erinnern, wie lange es dauert einen Brief zu schreiben (mit Feder und Papier), diesen zu Verschicken und auf Antwort zu Warten? Es kommt doch keiner mehr klar, wenn Kumpel/Freundin/Verwandte/Geschäftspartner einen Tag lang nicht ans Telefon gehen. Entweder machen sich die Leute Gedanken um den anderen oder verfluchen einen. Immer und überall erreichbar sein ist heutzutage der Fluch schlechthin. Dann seh ich mir so Beiträge wie: "Brauche Hilfe DRINGEND!!!!!" und denk mir meinen Teil.

----------

## toskala

 *Inte wrote:*   

> [...]Dann seh ich mir so Beiträge wie: "Brauche Hilfe DRINGEND!!!!!" und denk mir meinen Teil.

 

hehe, da denk ich mir immer "das war doch 100% wieder so eine schnellschuss aktion fürn chef, wo er gesagt hat 'klaaar, das geht mit linux suuuper und vor allem mit gentoo!!!!111einseinself'" und dann geht was net, mangels planung übers knie gebrochen und dann muss man helfen  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

 *Vorschneller User wrote:*   

> 'klaaar, das geht mit linux suuuper und vor allem mit gentoo!!!!

 *rofl* Klar geht's. Nachdem er die Prozedur einmal durch hat, läuft's beim nächsten Mal sicher etwas runder.  :Laughing: 

111? Häh?

----------

## schally

hmm... erstens fürcht ich mich wenn ich jetzt als noob auf die straße gehe...

nein scherz...

ich schätze wenn sich jeder bemühen würde mehr sprechende themenüberschriften zu machen und immer brav das [solved] oder [OT] oder was auch immer oder einfach eine kleine statusangabe mit vielleicht der versionsnummer oder so dazu zu machen wäre das suchen ein bisschen einfacher,... so werden zwar die überschriften länger aber jeder würde sich sicher freun wenn er sucht und nach ein paar klicks die gewünschte frage beantwortet kriegt... 

um auf die dokumentation zurückzukommen... 

ich find den install-guida oberklasse *drei daumen hoch* *g*...

allerdings gibt es doch dinge die man nicht weiß am anfang wo man nie im leben drauf kommt... als kleines beispiel:

mich hatt ja ein Freund zu gentoo gebracht der hat mir alles super erklärt zum anfang und auch ungefähr gesagt welche abschnitte für mich wichtig sind (in der doku und so) und ich hatte alles super hingekriegt... bis auf das dass der grub das kernel image nicht finden konnte (anfängerfehler) ich hatte nämlich einen ordner angelegt und da das image reingetan und auf den verwiesen,... als er dann draufgekommen war hätte er mir fast eine gescheuert *g* aber ich hatte nicht gewusst das man direkt auf das image verweisen muss... 

ich meine das ist nur eine kleinigkeit die lernt man einmal und nie wieder... 

was ich damit sagen will ist: manchmal sieht man wirklich die wüste vor lauter sand nicht... 

greetz 

 - schally

----------

## urban

Es ist für mich die Frage, wie ich auf diese Postings reagieren möchte. Wenn ich einem Posting ansehe, daß sich der Poster nicht mit der Doku beschäftigt hat, dann kann ich ihm den Link zu den passenden Dokumenten posten.

Dies sollte allerdings nur einmal geschehen und nicht zu Flame führen, so wie dies in einigen Newsgroups der Fall ist. Selbstdisziplin ist da von allen gefragt. Sollte sich der Neuling wieder melden und man kann seinem Posting entehmen, daß er sich mit dem Thema näher befasst hat, kann man ihm weiter helfen.

Der Neuling lernt, daß er sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen muß und abschreiben nichts bringt und die jenigen, die dies nicht wollen, siehst Du hier nie wieder.

Gruß,

urban

----------

## MrTom

So nun muss ich auch mal wieder paar Dinge loswerden.

Aber keine Angst.  :Wink: 

Doku lesen und Hilfesuche bei der Installation:

1. Es gibt eine Demoversion von VMWare. Die kann man unter Windows installieren und da mal Gentoo zum Test installieren. Gut dauert etwas. Aber einem Anfänger empfehle ich sowieso eine Stage3-Installation. Dabei kann man den guten alten IE offen (Doku und Forum, Google) haben und Mirc verwenden um bei schlimmen Problemen jemanden im IRC zu fragen.

2. Man kann Gentoo auch so installieren, mit links die Doku in der 2. Console laden und in der 3. Console mit irssi in IRC gehen.

3. Man kann Knoppix von CD laden und die alternative Installationsanleitung nehmen. Rest siehe Punkt 1.

4. Man kann die Doku natürlich auch ausdrucken, allerdings find ich die ersten 3 Punkte besser.  :Smile: 

Wann Gentoo verwenden?

1. Nach Windows

2. Nach Knoppix

3. Nach einer anderen Linux-Distribution

Alternativen:

- Wenn man schon mal mit Unix etc. gearbeitet hat

- Wenn man mit einem VC20 angefangen hat und Nachdenken beim Installieren gewohnt ist.  :Wink: 

Dumme Fragen:

Es gibt den Satz: Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten.

Eigentlich stimmt das... Allerdings gab es zu dieser Zeit noch keine Suchfunktion, noch kein Forum und vor allem kein Goolge!

Richtig: Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, wenn man sich zuvor umfangreich mit dem Problem befasst hat und wirklich auch nachgedacht und gesucht hat!

PS: Es gibt allerdings dumme Topics!  :Wink: 

Wörterbuch

Ich habe mal so aus Spass in Google folgende Anfrage eingetippt:

"qt"

Erste Antwort von Google:

```
Trolltech - Creators of Qt - The cross-platform C++ GUI/API - [ Diese Seite übersetzen ]

Qt is a cross-platform, C++ application development framework. One

source runs ... Trolltech Releases First Qt 4 Technology Preview. ...

www.trolltech.com/ - 19k - 17. Juli 2004 - Im Cache - Ähnliche Seiten
```

Noch Fragen?

Ja? Was ist GTK:

```
GTK+ - The GIMP Toolkit - [ Diese Seite übersetzen ]

Introduction. GTK+ is a multi-platform toolkit for creating graphical user interfaces. Offering a complete set of widgets, GTK+ is ...

www.gtk.org/ - 10k - 17. Juli 2004 - Im Cache - Ähnliche Seiten
```

So...  Hat inkl. des tippen, lesens und suchen unter 1 Minute gedauert! Mehr braucht man dazu nicht mehr sagen. So kann man wohl 99.9% der Begriffe erklären.

@crash9877:

Ist ein Beispiel wie es sein könnte. Gut nicht jeder kann ein Linux-Freak sein. Aber jeder sollte beim ersten lesen der Doku entscheiden können, ob der doch lieber mit Knoppix oder Gentoo anhängt. Wenn man da kein Wort von versteht, was da steht = Knoppix. Ist doch eigentlich gar nicht so schwer die Entscheidung. Das ist ach der einzige Nachteil der Anleitung!  :Wink:  Es sollte da in der ersten Zeile stehen: Wenn sie in den nächsten 10 Zeilen kein Wort verstehen klicken sie *hier*

Just my 2 cents

MrTom

----------

## MrTom

Post war doppelt...Last edited by MrTom on Mon Jul 19, 2004 3:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kostja

Sehr interresanter Thread hier!

Liebe Community,

Ich finde dieses Forums einfach Spitze und freue mich, dass ich hier schon soviel Hilfe erhalten habe, auch wenn diese nur aus einem Link zu entsprechenden dokus oder foren postings war.

Meine Vorschlag um das Posten vor betätigen der Suchfunktion zu vermeiden ist:

 - beim ertsellen eines neuen Thread gibt der user sein Thema ein

 - anschließend wird die Suchfunktion automatisch vom script aufgerufen und nach   

   schlüsselbegriffen gesucht

 - die treffer werden dann angezeigt und der user wird gefragt, ob er doch einen neuen thread    

   eröfnen will oder lieber doch nicht

Es ist nur so eine idee und mit Sicherheit auch ausbaubar.

mfG Konstantin

----------

## MrTom

Besser ist wohl, wenn nun mal die neue Version von phpbb raukommen würde und man dann im deutschen Teil Unterbereiche erstellen könnte!

----------

## MrTom

 *urban wrote:*   

> Es ist für mich die Frage, wie ich auf diese Postings reagieren möchte. Wenn ich einem Posting ansehe, daß sich der Poster nicht mit der Doku beschäftigt hat, dann kann ich ihm den Link zu den passenden Dokumenten posten.
> 
> Dies sollte allerdings nur einmal geschehen und nicht zu Flame führen, so wie dies in einigen Newsgroups der Fall ist. Selbstdisziplin ist da von allen gefragt. Sollte sich der Neuling wieder melden und man kann seinem Posting entehmen, daß er sich mit dem Thema näher befasst hat, kann man ihm weiter helfen.
> 
> Der Neuling lernt, daß er sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen muß und abschreiben nichts bringt und die jenigen, die dies nicht wollen, siehst Du hier nie wieder.

 Musste einfach den ganzen Text im Quote aufnehmen. Das kann man nicht oft genug lesen! 100% ACK!

----------

## kostja

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Besser ist wohl, wenn nun mal die neue Version von phpbb raukommen würde und man dann im deutschen Teil Unterbereiche erstellen könnte!

 

Dem kann ich ganz und garnicht zustimmen. Wer wird sich schon die Mühe machen im Noob Bereich Fragen zu beantworten. Biite Tut dem Foren selbst einen gefallen und eröffnet keinen Noob Bereich!!!!

mfG Konstantin

----------

## psyqil

 *kostja wrote:*   

> Wer wird sich schon die Mühe machen im Noob Bereich Fragen zu beantworten.

 Ich fänd' das super, manchmal hab ich da nämlich Lust zu! Und wenn ich keine Lust hab, bleib ich da einfach raus. Mal wieder mein Lieblingslink dazu: http://www.dclp-faq.de/q/q-newsgroup-wie-helfen.html

 *Kristian Köhntopp wrote:*   

> "Nachschieben" ist wichtig, denn nur so bekommt man Newbies schrittweise zu Regulars umgebaut.

 

----------

## Deever

 *kostja wrote:*   

> Wer wird sich schon die Mühe machen im Noob Bereich Fragen zu beantworten. Biite Tut dem Foren selbst einen gefallen und eröffnet keinen Noob Bereich!!!!

 

100% ACK

Und Threads wie diesen gabs auch schon mehrmals hier. Nicht böse gemeint, MrTom!  :Wink: 

Bei der nächsten Welle von Lusern, die hier aufgrund irgendeines vollständig verblödeteten BILD-Artikels dieses schöne Board hier mit strunzdämlichen Posts zumüllen, werd ich mal nen "Linux ist nicht cool     !!!11! !1" verfassen, auf den die Mods dann verlinken können und jeweils den strunzdämlichen Thread löschen, damit das Board sauber bleibt.

Gruß && SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ich fände Unterforen fantastisch. Da wird die Suche dramatisch einfacher. Außerdem ist es nicht so peinlich eine noob-Frage zu stellen.

Wird auch für die User, die mit ihrem X-Server Probleme haben, einfacher. Text-Browser sind nicht gerade übersichtlich und auch nicht handlich für User, die seit Jahren Wimps verwenden.

----------

## dertobi123

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> Online Dokumentation, naja, aeusserst unpraktisch:p

 

Genau deshalb befindet sich die Doku als html/txt/pdf auf den Installationsmedien.

----------

## gordin

 *kostja wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dem kann ich ganz und garnicht zustimmen. Wer wird sich schon die Mühe machen im Noob Bereich Fragen zu beantworten. Biite Tut dem Foren selbst einen gefallen und eröffnet keinen Noob Bereich!!!!
> 
> mfG Konstantin

 

Da muss ich dir 100% zustimmen. Hab mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und das hat ne Weile gedauert, habe genau das gedacht was du jetzt gesagt hast. In so einem Forum müssten n00bs n00bs helfen, und zwar die die eh nicht helfen wollen sondern die selbst hilfe erwarten.

Die Idee, Probleme nach deren Lösung konsequent mit einem [solved] o.ä. zu versehen, finde ich sehr gut. Bei der Suche kommen viele u.U. Hits die nur wenig mit "meinem" Problem zu tun haben. Wenn ich aber was sehe wo schon [solved] steht, dann lohnt sich der Blick auf jeden Fall.

----------

## MrTom

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Und Threads wie diesen gabs auch schon mehrmals hier. Nicht böse gemeint, MrTom! 

 Ähh? Schau mal auf's Datum, wann der Thread entstanden ist! Das ist einer von den gabs auch schon mehrmals hier.

Kann ja auch nix für, wenn jemand das alte Zeugs wieder aus den tiefen des Forums zieht.  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> 1. Nach Windows

 

Was meinst Du von wem die meisten dummen Fragen kommen? Von denen die vorher Windows benutzt haben - oder von den anderen!?

----------

## MrTom

Das mit den Unterbereichen muss man aber auch ganz anders sehen. 

An manchen Tagen bin ich sehr aktiv im Forum. An anderen Tage schau ich nicht rein. 

Oft habe ich dann keinen Überblick mehr, da zu viel Bewegung im Forum war. 

Mit Unterbereichen ist das nun viel einfacher:

Ich mach mir im Firefox für jeden Bereich ein Bookmark. Die Bookmarks sind bei mir immer auf der linken Seite geöffnet.

Dann klicke ich alle mit der mittleren Maustaste an, damit die in einzelne Tabs im Hintergrund geladen werden.

Dann gehe ich in den ersten rein und klicke wieder mit der mittleren Taste alle an, die für mich von Interesse sind und mache den ersten Tab dann zu. Das wiederholt sich mit allen Tabs.

Somit ist es für mich eigentlich kein Unterschied, ob nun alles in einem Bereich oder mehreren Unterbereichen steht. Übersichtlicher ist es für mich dann mit mehreren Bereichen. Vor allem, wenn ich selber etwas suche.

Das mache ich immer so. zum Beispiel mit den Standard-Links (golem, heise, Goldesel, Prolinux, etc.), die ich jeden Tag besuche auch nicht anders. Alles aufmachen, aussondern, was übrig bleibt ist wichtig.

Und ja... Auch Noob-Fragen würde ich beantworten.

Den zum einem hat der Status nichts mit Wissen zu tun, sondern nur mit der Anzahl von Beiträgen und zum anderen könnte ich jetzt auch schon aussondern! Dazu braucht es keine Unterbereiche.

Von einem eigenen Noob-Bereich halte ich selber allerdings auch nichts. Gut einige Fragen würden wohl in den Bereich "Installation" fallen. Ein Bereich der OK ist, wurde ich wohl mit "Grundsatzfragen" benennen...

Nah ja... Ein Bereich "Meine Erstinstallation von Gentoo und ich war zu faul zu suchen und die Doku zu lesen" währe doch nicht so schlecht!  :Wink: 

jm2c

MrTom

----------

## MrTom

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *MrTom wrote:*   1. Nach Windows 
> 
> Was meinst Du von wem die meisten dummen Fragen kommen? Von denen die vorher Windows benutzt haben - oder von den anderen!?

 

Nah gut... Dann sollte man halt zwischen a und b wählen können:

a. Alle die vor 1995 schon mal ein Betriebsystem installiert hatten

b. Leider erst ab 95 einen Computer hatten und noch nie mit einen haufen Disktten ihren Amiga neu eingerichtet oder DOS ohne Installations-Routine eingerichtet haben.

----------

## Moorenkopf

Ich weiß ja nicht in wieweit jemand das selbe denkt, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass sich die Qualität hier im deutschen Teil des Forums (den englischen benutze ich nur beim suchen) in den letzten 2 Monaten verbessert hat.

Sicher, der ein oder andere stellt zu Anfang mal 'ne Frage, die unnötig ist..  :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber meistens ist es doch so, dass dieser dann so angeschissen wird, dass er's nicht nochmal macht.

Auf jeden Fall ist dieses Forum noch weitaus besser als alle vergleichbaren - nicht zuletzt weil auch mal gerne ein Thread geschlossen wird    :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Netter Thread, da muß ich gleich mal meinen allgemeinen Senf dazugeben.

Also die Zeiten wo Linux ein System von und für Experten war ist vorbei. Durch die tollen Sicherheitslücken und die Nachhause-Telefonier-Systeme, sowie dem gesteigerten "Ich-will-meine-Filesharing-Dateien-verstecken-aber-unter-Windows-geht-das-nicht-sorichtig" Bewußtsein, sowie durch die Medien in denen ja Linux immer als die Alternative zu MS angepriesen wird, ist es klar das damit die Nutzergruppen von Linux andere werden. Dem DAU der sich bisher mit Windows herumgeschlagen hat ist es egal mit welchem BS er sich rumschlagen muß, es wird ja schließlich immer jemand geben der seine Fragen beantwortet. Die meisten die Linux mal probieren möchten installieren erstmal drauf los, was solls, man will ja nur probieren. Dann braucht man schnell Ergebnisse ala "Bei-Windows-ging-das-mit-3-Klicks" und nervt hier mit "blöden" Fragen rum. Dann wird plötzlich festgestellt "Ups, hier muß man ja schlau sein für und selbst Doku's lesen" und da wird Linux wieder gelöscht und back to Windows gegangen. Die eingefleichten Leute hier welche die Fragen beantworten bleiben dabei immer die gleichen, nur die Newbies werden ständig "wechseln". Da hilft es auch nicht sich aufzuregen. Es gibt 2 Alternativen denke ich mal, 

1. die böse; man ignoriert die Neuen und zwingt sie so sich selbst schlau zu machen, die die dann noch durchhalten sind auch ein willkommener Beitrag zu der Communitie oder 

2. die nette; man beantwortet alles, dann wird man es aber immer, immer wieder tun.

Sowas wie Posts filtern etc, was ich hier als Vorschlag las, naja, das bringt mehr Ärger und Unruhe als die Sache  wert ist.

Und außerdem, was nutzt einem die tolle Suchfunktion wenn solche tollen Beiträge wie der kurz und präsize gehaltene von MrTom (siehe Seite 4, "Doku lesen und Hilfesuche bei der Installation: ...") unter dem Thema  "[OT] Ständig die gleichen Fragen!" steht. Also woher zum Teufel soll ich als Noop wissen das genau dieser Beitrag irgentwo auf Seite 4 das enthält was ich suche? Schönes Beispiel  :Wink: 

Außerdem habe ich schonmal vor einer ganzen Weile eine Diskussion in dieser Art hier angeregt, aber leider ist sie nicht auf den Punkt gekommen... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143195

----------

## lr

Ist auch meine Meinung. Bin auch "Gentoo-Noob", aber ihr habt schon recht mit den dummen Fragen und der Motivation einiger Leute sich selbst zu helfen.

Warum also nicht einfach dumme Fragen ignorieren bzw. dem Mod als Link zusenden, damit er diese checken und bei Bedarf löschen kann. Bedeuted mehr Arbeit für die lieben Mods, aber wäre in meinen Augen eine Möglichkeit, die Eigenfrustration einiger Leute hier in den Griff zu bekommen.  :Smile: 

lr

----------

## schally

ich glaube ich wäre gern dazu bereit noob-fragen zu beantworten... 

da könnte ich vielleicht wenigstens was helfen...

hmm... nachdenkliche greetz 

 - schally

----------

## oma

 *Quote:*   

> a. Alle die vor 1995 schon mal ein Betriebsystem installiert hatten
> 
> b. Leider erst ab 95 einen Computer hatten und noch nie mit einen haufen Disktten ihren Amiga neu eingerichtet oder DOS ohne Installations-Routine eingerichtet haben.

 

Mein erste Rechner war ein TI99-4A - dessen Manual war noch in Stein gemeißelt und als ich meinen ersten Amiga 1000 einrichtete war das noch Kickstart 1.0 - erst ab Workbench 2.0 wurde man zum Discjockey - bin ich würdig zu posten?   :Smile: 

Ich fand die Idee von kostja gar nicht übel

 *Quote:*   

> - beim ertsellen eines neuen Thread gibt der user sein Thema ein
> 
> - anschließend wird die Suchfunktion automatisch vom script aufgerufen und nach schlüsselbegriffen gesucht
> 
> - die treffer werden dann angezeigt und der user wird gefragt, ob er doch einen neuen thread eröfnen will oder lieber doch nicht 

 

Da ich phpBB nicht kenne - ist das ein Problem soetwas zu scripten?

----------

## Moorenkopf

Hab' selbst noch nie phpBB gearbeitet, aber man ansich sollte das einfach zu realisieren sein.

Man ändert einfach die Zieladresse, an die die Variablen (Text, usw.) gesendet werden und schaltet eine Methode zwischen, die die Suche aufruft.

----------

## ian!

 *Moorenkopf wrote:*   

> Hab' selbst noch nie phpBB gearbeitet, aber man ansich sollte das einfach zu realisieren sein.
> 
> Man ändert einfach die Zieladresse, an die die Variablen (Text, usw.) gesendet werden und schaltet eine Methode zwischen, die die Suche aufruft.

 

Richtig. Allerdings ist jeglicher Code dann auch immer beim nächsten Release wieder zu überarbeiten/einzuarbeiten. Und das wollen wir möglichst verhindern.

Wir hoffen alle immernoch auf phpBB2.2.  :Wink: 

----------

## eeknay

Ich will euch ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber kann es sein das ihr euch langweilt?

Sich immer neue Threads einfallen zulassen mit unützen Diskussionen die wieder nichts ändern werden!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit: Kleine Empfehlung zum ersten Post: Einfach nicht mehr antworten. Edit-Ende

Viel spass bei was auch immer ihr sonst noch zu tun habt.

Grüße

eeknay

----------

## MrTom

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Wir hoffen alle immernoch auf phpBB2.2. 

 Da warte ich lieber auf Hurd!  :Wink: 

----------

## lutzlustig

 *kollega wrote:*   

> da muss ich euch wohl recht geben...
> 
> wenn man mal bedenkt, was die quicksearch-funktion oben rechts bei ihrer benutzung an zeit braucht...
> 
> 

 

Mir wäre es ganz recht, wenn man dann nur Ergebnisse aus dem gerade aktuellen Forum bekommt. Macht auch Sinn, gerade bei Neulingen, ich lese im deutschsprachigen Forum und will bei Quicksearch nicht internationale Sprachen haben. Wenn man es im Profiel einstellen könnte wäre toll.

Ciao

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> und in der 3. Console mit irssi in IRC gehen. 

 

Ich glaube IRC wird von den Newbies stark unterschätzt - vielleicht sollten Fragen a la

 *Quote:*   

> Was ist Xfree?

 

einfach mit dem Hinweis auf #gentoo und google sowie der Suchfunktion beantwortet werden.

Vielleicht sollten wir sogar eine Standardantwort mir diesem Inhalt vorrätig haben. In etwa:

```
The question you have asked is very generic and was answered already many times. Please use the search funtion of the forum and google to be more specific about your question. If you cant get any useful results (because you dont know how to ask to get a idea about the topic) try using the IRC channels on Freenode - on #gentoo or a channel about your topic. You will get a answer there fast and you can refine the information by asking further questions. #gentoo has about 800 users online all the time, so you dont have to fear that nobody will hear you.
```

Der Thread sollte möglichst als Dupe enden um die Suchfunktion nicht noch mehr zu verstopfen ...

Aber da die PhpBB-Suche auch suboptimal für HowTos und ähnliches geeignet ist, sollten bei entsprechenden Fragen die Antwort in das gentoo-wiki geschrieben werden und im Forum nur drauf verlinkt werden.

Zur PhpBB Funktionalität:

 *Quote:*   

> Allerdings ist jeglicher Code dann auch immer beim nächsten Release wieder zu überarbeiten/einzuarbeiten. 

 

gilt das auch für PhpBB-Mods?

----------

## /root

Den Thread finde ich klasse, spricht mir auch aus der Seele.

Meine Meinung:

Jeder war einmal Anfänger und hat sich auf irgendeinem Weg Wissen angeeignet, deswegen plädiere ich auf die freundlichen Antworten mit Links auf Gentoo-Doku und Links auf Forensuch-Ergebnisse.

Ich stehe halt oft vor dem Problem, dass ich gar nicht die richtigen Begriffe bei einer Suchanfrage verwende, bzw. falsche Kombinationen, und so entweder nichts finde, was mich weiterbringt oder eben zu viele Ergebnisse bekomme, durch die ich mich dann durchackern muss und viele nichts mit dem zu tun haben was ich eigentlich wollte.

Der Zeitaufwand dafür ist enorm hoch und jeder der einmal mehrere Stunden oder Tage am gleichen Problem gesessen hat (das unter Win evtl. gar nicht auftritt) weis wie frustrierend das ist.

Oder man ist daran mehrere Probleme zu lösen und ist für Problem A selbst am suchen und Problem B hat man ins Forum "ausgelagert".

Ausserdem finde ich man-pages äusserst anstrengend zu lesen, da sie sich nur auf die rein-funktionalen Optionen eines Programms beziehen und gerade deswegen ist mir der "persönliche" Kontakt in einem Forum lieber, der mir umgangssprachlich sagt was Sache ist.

Auch anstrengend finde ich es, mich durch die englischen Posts zu arbeiten. Da auch viele posten, die keine native-speaker sind, ist es ab und dann doch schwer zu verstehen, was sie sagen wollten. Viele umgangssprachliche Abkürzungen in mehreren Formen erschweren es dann noch einmal.

Grüße,

/root

----------

## jhgz1

Vorhin hat jemand etwas angesprochen, was ich wirklich sehr wichtig finde: Die Dokumentationen von vielen Programmen wie Windows etc sind oft nicht das Papier wert auf dem sie gedruckt sind. Es werden oft unsinnige Angaben gemacht oder das Troubleshooting besteht fast nur aus "Ist der Stecker drin?".

Fuer mich war es zunaechst auch eine gewisse Umstellung, dass diese Docs um einiges hilfreicher sind, insbesondere unter Gentoo.

Man muesste also die Leute dazu kriegen, entgegen ihrem normalen funky-buttton-klick-and-error die Docs zu verwenden. Auch nichts neues...

Mein Vorschlag waere ein Bild fuer Erstanmelder oder Neuling-Hilfe-Frager. Schoen gross. Mindestens 600x400px.

Wo mit grossen Buchstaben, huebschen Bildern, dieser einfache Sachverhalt dargestellt wird, denn anscheinend werden die Leute, welche jegliche vorherigen Warnungen etc einfach wegklicken ein gutgemeintes rtfm doch nicht verstehen, zu Windows zurueckkehren und es ist wieder eine Chance verloren einen weiteren Menschen ein wenig weiterzubilden.

Also: Jemand Lust ein wenig mit GIMP zu spielen?   :Very Happy: 

----------

